# Which stem? Ritchey 4Axis Carbon or...FSA OS-99 CSi?



## pbird74

I'm finishing up my new build, and the last component I will be putting on is a stem. I've decided to go with a carbon-wrapped ultralight alloy, but I don't know which. I like the looks of both, but the narrow clamp on the Ritchey 4Axis Carbon is a turnoff. I also like the FSA OS-99 CSI...which would you guys choose?  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## C-40

*4-axis*

The 4-axis has the best clamp I've ever used and it looks better than most of the bulkier 4-bolt models. The carbon wrap is a waste of money. I buy the aluminum model that's just as light for about $65 on E-bay.


----------



## MShaw

I have a 4-Axis as well. Ritchey stuff has seemed to be fairly well designed for the $$...

Not as bling as some, but solid stuff.

M


----------



## Dinosaur

Get the aluminum 4-Axis. I have used carbon stems and seatposts and can't tell a difference over their carbon cousin. I found a 4 Axis OS wetblack on ebay (new) for under $60.00. I put in on my old Colnago Master X-Light which matches the graphics. Nice stem.
The clamp on the 4 axis is not narrow, just the bolt spacing is. Just appears that way. If you are into looks the wetblack is the nicest looking stem I have ever used.


----------



## auk

Keep in mind that the Axis carbon is a carbon wrap over the standard alum. stem. A smidge heavier than the standard 4-Axis, yet claimed to be a bit stiffer. 

I have the 4-Axis on four different bikes and love it.


----------



## rkb

*For just looks-*

Carbon stems or carbon wrapped stems are not better, at all. However, once you realized that the carbon is pure aesthetic and has ZERO added value and still want the look, then my monies are on the FSA.:thumbsup:


----------



## cycleboyco

I switched from an FSA OS-115 to the OS-99 CSi purely for cosmetics. It works fine and is a sharp-looking stem, at least on my bike. At 140 grams for a 11cm it was the same weight as the OS-115 I have nothing against the Ritchey, but for the carbon-wrapped 4-Axis, VeloNews did note that the outer layer of the carbon bar clamp cracked in their testing - this might have just been a problem with the sample they had or possibly from over-torqueing (though you would hope VeloNews would not have done something like that).


----------



## Dr_John

I vote Ritchey, simply because I dislike FSA. If the past is any indication, the FSA stem will probably weigh 20% more than the reported weight.


----------



## sbindra

*What Kind of Bars*

For me the bigger question is what kind of bars do you have? I had FSA bars and OS115. When I went to Ritchey bars, had to change the stem also so I went for the 4 Axis Carbon. The Ritchey stem is really swanky.


----------



## Juanmoretime

With many steer tube being made of carbon, even if its alloy, the OS-99 has a 35mm steer tube clamp and the Ritchey is 42mm. I would rather spread the clamping forces over a greater length of steer tube. With that said I do use the 4-Axis on several bikes and find it to be an excellent stem. YMMV.


----------



## Campag12

To OP,

I recommend Ritchey. FYI, the older WCS ritchey with 26.0 clamp, maybe 05/06 model, is even lighter than the current 4 axis alum design. I use the stem with an alum Cinelli Solida 40cm handlebar. 

Together with Ti bolts for the stem at 110mm, my combo weighs under 300 grams and the combo costs me less than $80 usd and will likely last longer than any carbon stuff out there.:thumbsup: For some parts, alum is the shiznit.


----------



## castrello

Syntace F99.


----------



## single1x1

I like the OS 99 stem mated to the light fsa energy bar. Carbon wrap cost too much. My OS 99 stems have weighed 120-124g in a 110mm size. My older pre 4axis 110mm wcs was about 120 and a older wcs 110mm non oversized stem was 115g-- but the non oversized stem is a somewhat flexy, especially with a 26mm wcs bar, But I've felt flex with a heavy salsa moto ace bell lap bar also.


----------



## pbird74

*Thanks for the info!!*

Maybe I'll stick with my older alloy WCS OS with the two-piece clamp. It's not as flashy, but it's light and it works.


----------

